# Etes-vous passé au kernel 2.6 ?

## rk187

Allez un ptit sondage pour savoir combien d'entre vous ce sont lancé dans le kernel 2.6.

je l'utilise depuis la semaine derniere et j'en suis tres content   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wallalai

Je pourrais dire oui et non. En fait je l'ai tester sur ma Gentoo "~x86"  de test. Cà tourne bien mais j'ai quelques modules qui ne se chargent plus.

Sur quel environnement l'utilise-tu ? Je suis tenté parce que le peu que j'ai testé le 2.6.0-r9m c'est plus rapide que le 2.4.20-r8 avec lequel j'ai quelques petits freeze par moment.

----------

## rk187

Je l'utilise sur mon portable, je n'ai aucun plantage aucun probleme. ce sont les dernieres mm-sources.

franchement c'est le meilleur noyau que j'ai utilisé, en plus beaucoup de truc sont integré comme alsa, sensors, synaptics, preempt kernel, crypto, etc...

coté performance ca me semble meilleur mais il faut dire que je n'avais pas le preempt kernel avec les ac-sources 2.4

sinon le truc genial c'est la compilation de 15 mn la premiere fois et ensuite entre 30 et 60 secondes pour les fois suivantes. sauf si vous changez des options processeur la il recompile tout, j'ai eu le cas une fois.

----------

## Wallalai

J'ai installé le kernel linux-2.6.0-test9-gentoo parce que j'utilise en principe le gentoo-sources stable.  Je n'ai jamais compilé un mmc-sources, quels avantages offre-t'il ? 

Je vais essayer de passer mon poste de travail en 2.6.0. 

A + pour le feedback.   :Smile: 

Alors après le 1er boot sur le 2.6.0 je n'ai aucun problème grave. La machine tourne impec.

Il me reste à régler un problème de modules qui ne se chargent pas au démarrage:

- ac97_codec

- i810_audio

- soundcore (si celui-ci se charge, les deux précédents devraient emboiter le pas)

- usb-ohci

- mod_quickcam (il faut que j'emerge qce.ga) Il est maintenant dans portage.

Certains modules ont changé de nom, ex: usblp pour printer qui était le module de l'imprimante usb. Si vous avez des pages de doc sur le 2.6.0, je les lirait volontiers.  :Smile: 

Pour la partie usb c'est réglé, le module s'appelle maintenant ohci_hcd.Last edited by Wallalai on Fri Nov 14, 2003 2:17 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Diorf

j'utilise les mm-sources (2.6.0-test9-mm2) mais en ayant enlevé un petit patch pour que ma Radeon FireGL Mobility puisse continuer a avoir le direct rendering.

Sinon pour les performances j'en suis très content: aucun plantage et il tourne super rapidement  :Wink: 

J'ai pas vraiment pu tester sur ma machine avec un 2.4 vu que c'est un ibm T40 et que tous les noyaux d'avant 2.4.22-ac4 ne reconnaissent pratiquement pas le matos je me suis dit autant y aller franchement et prendre le dernier noyau et franchement il est nickel

----------

## zarasoustra17

J'ai testé le 2.6.0-test9-mm2 et j'ai failli bousiller mon install à cause du module nvidia qui a du mal à cohabiter avec le 2.6.

J'ai récidivé avec le gentoo-2.6.0-test9 et j'ai encore failli bousiller mon install

Je crois que je vais tranquillement attendre le 2.6.1 ou 2.6.2 pour envisager un passage definitif!!

Sinon entre 2 crashes ça avait l'air pas mal à part certaines applis(kwikdisk et  digikam entre autres) qui ne marchaient pas.

----------

## yuk159

Perso je suis toujours sur un gaming 2.4, n'etant pas developeur, et n'ayant pas de matos "exotique" je ne changerais que lorsqu'il sera en version definitive.

Voir j'attendrai meme les premieres realeses gentoo (gaming 2.6 par exemple  :Wink: )

----------

## dioxmat

zarasoustra17: les ebuilds nvidia-kernel dans portage contiennent les patches pour le support de ces drivers sur un 2.6. Tout ce que tu as a faire, c'est re-emerger nvidia-kernel apres ton nouveau noyeau. (Probablement alors que tu tournes dessus, il doit faire du `uname` je pense)

Sinon je suis passé personellement en 2.6 sur une de mes machines, pour tester l'agp3, mais c'est pas encore ca... Cela dit ct ya quelques temps deja, on en est deja au test9, faudrait que je re-essaye ca :)

----------

## yoyo

J'utilise les development-sources depuis les premières release (test2 je crois) et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème (j'ai une carte graphique nvidia).

Pour installer les modules video, il faut simplement s'assurer que le lien "/usr/src/linux" pointe sur les bonnes sources et emerge fait le reste (patch etc.) : j'installe mes modules nvidia pour le test5 alors que je suis encore sur le test4 par exemple. Comme ça, quand je redémarre, je retrouve mon bô fluxbox.

----------

## rk187

 *Quote:*   

> Il me reste à régler un problème de modules qui ne se chargent pas au démarrage:
> 
> - ac97_codec
> 
> - i810_audio
> ...

 

c'est bizarre ce probleme de module Wallalai, as tu bien activé Module Support et Module Unloading dans Loadable module support ?

attention usb-ohci n'existe plus il s'appel ohci-hcd maintenant

----------

## cylgalad

Dois-je rappeller que le noyau 2.6 est toujours en phase bêta ?

J'ai testé la 1ère version, et j'ai hélas le driver de mon modem qui n'est toujours pas compatible. Je garde ma vanilla 2.4.22 jusqu'à la sortie de la 2.4.23 ou la sortie de la 2.6.0 définitive (et d'un driver compatible  :Sad:  )

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> zarasoustra17: les ebuilds nvidia-kernel dans portage contiennent les patches pour le support de ces drivers sur un 2.6. Tout ce que tu as a faire, c'est re-emerger nvidia-kernel apres ton nouveau noyeau. (Probablement alors que tu tournes dessus, il doit faire du `uname` je pense) 
> 
> 

 

Merci mais bien entendu que je reémerge nvidia-kernel à chaque que je compile un nouveau noyau. X tourne sans pb (avec glx et tout) mais j'ai des messages du style 

```
Call Trace:

Jul 24 13:08:23 kernel: [<c02064a1>] pci_find_subsys+0x111/0x120 Jul 24 13:08:23  kernel: [<c02064df>] pci_find_device+0x2f/0x40 Jul 24 13:08:23  kernel: [<c0206368>] pci_find_slot+0x28/0x50 Jul 24 13:08:23  kernel: [<f8a2ada4>] os_pci_init_handle+0x3a/0x67 [nvidia]

```

en veux tu en voila puis un gros plantage avec 'hard reset' obligatoire et quelques fichiers de mon DD remplis avec des @@@@@@@@@@@@@(comme fstab par exemple....).

Lance une recherche avec 'badness nvidia' dans les forums ou sur google et tu verras que je ne suis pas le seul concerné.

Vu l'étendue des dégats sur mon DD à chaque tentative, tu comprendras que je n'ai pas cherché à trop insister.

----------

## Leander256

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour installer les modules video, il faut simplement s'assurer que le lien "/usr/src/linux" pointe sur les bonnes sources et emerge fait le reste (patch etc.) : j'installe mes modules nvidia pour le test5 alors que je suis encore sur le test4 par exemple. Comme ça, quand je redémarre, je retrouve mon bô fluxbox.

 

J'ai rajouté "/lib/modules" dans le CONFIG_PROTECT de "/etc/make.conf", comme ça quand j'installe le pilote nvidia pour un nouveau kernel, il n'efface pas celui du kernel actuel (marre de passer mon temps à faire des ln -s et emerge nvidia).

Sinon pas de problème depuis le test4, je pensais à un moment que le 2.6 me plantait la machine mais c'était des paramètres du bios qui étaient trop agressifs. Et comme j'ai très peu de périphériques (et aucun qui soit exotique) tout fonctionne parfaitement.

----------

## magnet

j attend mon nouveau portable pour tester le 2.6  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci mais bien entendu que je reémerge nvidia-kernel à chaque que je compile un nouveau noyau. X tourne sans pb (avec glx et tout) mais j'ai des messages du style 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Interessant :)

Tu as fait remonté le probleme, sur bugs.gentoo.org ou autre ? (Et, histoire de, c'etait avec quelle version exactement ?)

----------

## Wallalai

 *rk187 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Il me reste à régler un problème de modules qui ne se chargent pas au démarrage:
> 
> - ac97_codec
> 
> - i810_audio
> ...

 

Oui j'ai bien activé les options pour les modules et j'en ai 18 qui se chargent sans problème.

Maintenant tout l'usb fonctionne, il me reste à voir le problème du son (3 modules) et de la webcam.

J'ai une carte mère ASUS a7n8x Deluxe avec chipset nForce2, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider en me disant quels modules il charge pour le son. Sur le 2.4.20-r8 les modulesac97, i810 et soundcore suffisaient.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Wallalai

 *rk187 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Il me reste à régler un problème de modules qui ne se chargent pas au démarrage:
> 
> - ac97_codec
> 
> - i810_audio
> ...

 

Oui j'ai bien activé les options pour les modules et j'en ai 18 qui se chargent sans problème.

Maintenant tout l'usb fonctionne, il me reste à voir le problème du son (3 modules) et de la webcam.

J'ai une carte mère ASUS a7n8x Deluxe avec chipset nForce2, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider en me disant quels modules il charge pour le son. Sur le 2.4.20-r8 les modulesac97, i810 et soundcore suffisaient.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Le problème a été posté sur Bugzilla.kernel.org car commun à toutes les distribs.

Apparemment certains s'en sortent en flashant leur BIOS, d'autres en débranchant le cable TV. Je vais tester ça ce soir et je vous tient au courant.

J'avais deja remarqué que le fait que lancer un film en Divx sur ma TV deconnecte ma liaison réseau(CM nforce2 tout en un :Reseau,son,graphique et sortie TV).

Certains chipsets nforce2 seraient-ils hantés?

C'est bizarre car sous window$, je n'ai pas de problèmes.

De la à penser que les drivers nvidia seraient en cause....

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai une carte mère ASUS a7n8x Deluxe avec chipset nForce2, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider en me disant quels modules il charge pour le son. Sur le 2.4.20-r8 les modulesac97, i810 et soundcore suffisaient. 

 

Sur le 2.6.0, Alsa est intégré au noyau, le support nforce est même coché par défaut avec le 2.6.0-test9-mm2, sinon tu peux toujours virer Alsa et continer avec les drivers OSS ou nvidia mais avec Alsa le son est beaucoup mieux(Y'a même la prise en charge EAX 5.1 sous UT2003).

----------

## rk187

Pensez aussi à tester la Gravure en ATAPI ça marche tres bien avec le dernier cdrtools et xcdroast, j'ai pu virer totalement le scsi de mon kernel, et oubliez pas d'enlever hdc=ide-scsi dans grub   :Wink: 

j'ai esssayé sensors mais apparement le code n'est pas fini pour le driver via686a. voir ce topic (en anglais) -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573

dommage car apparement il suffirait ensuite de recompiler gkrellm pour les temperatures et tout !! à suivre...

 :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

J'ai testé le test3, mais depuis suis revenu à un 2.4, manque de temps pour m'y mettre correctement (en gros passé à la conf du noyau à chaque nouvelle version de test) vais attendre qu'il soit stable pour l'utiliser réellement en continu.

----------

## Wallalai

Je suis un âne, j'essayais de faire fonctionner ALSA avec " -alsa "  dans les flags de la variable USE . A ce train là je pouvais essayer encore longtemps. Maintenant tout fonctionne. Il faut dire que je n'ai jamais utilisé ALSA jusqu'à ce jour donc je l'avais oublié ce flag.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Je vais m'attaquer au bootsplash et aux lm-sensors qui fonctionnaient bien avec le 2.4.20-r8.

Encore de la lecture en perspective.   :Smile: 

----------

## Wallalai

 *rk187 wrote:*   

> Pensez aussi à tester la Gravure en ATAPI ça marche tres bien avec le dernier cdrtools et xcdroast, j'ai pu virer totalement le scsi de mon kernel, et oubliez pas d'enlever hdc=ide-scsi dans grub  
> 
> j'ai esssayé sensors mais apparement le code n'est pas fini pour le driver via686a. voir ce topic (en anglais) -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573
> 
> dommage car apparement il suffirait ensuite de recompiler gkrellm pour les temperatures et tout !! à suivre...
> ...

 

Pas de chance avec mon nforce2 çà roule.   :Very Happy: 

En moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le lire.

----------

## rk187

ouais pour le coup du USE -alsa tu nous a fait un coup d'fatigue là   :Wink: 

sinon alors sensors ca donne quoi ? tu l'utilises avec gkrellm ? les temperatures et les rotations de ventilo sont elle correct ?

----------

## Leander256

Y'a un truc que j'ai pas très bien compris: La première fois que je suis passé à un kernel 2.6, l'affichage des températures a disparu de gkrellm, et lm_sensors ne voulait plus s'installer. Je suis repassé à un kernel 2.4, j'ai réinstallé lm_sensors avec succès. Et maintenant que je suis repassé à un kernel 2.6 l'affichage des températures contniue de fonctionner (mais par contre la température du CPU est fausse, il faut que je passe un paramètre au module IT87, je verrai ça à la prochaine compilation de kernel). En bref ça marche, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi  :Smile: 

----------

## Wallalai

Ouais, pour le USE j'ai pas brillé. En fait ALSA fonctionne correctement mais si je veux visionner un fichier avec mplayer ou xine ou je sais pas j'ai pas tout testé, ils me disent :

could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

J'ai vu passer cette erreur sur un post mais je l'ai pas encore cherché/retrouvé.

Au sujet des lm-sensors, çà fonctionne mais y a plusieurs trucs que j'ai pas pigé.

1. La commande sensors ne me renvoye plus rien car elle va examiner /proc/... et maintenant il me semble que tout se trouve dans /sys.

2. Les températures sont semblables à celle affichées sous 2.4.20-r8 mais j'ai toujours un problème  à régler la température du proc dans Gkrellm. Le ventilo c'est OK, je n'ai que le ventilo de l'alim  car mpn PC  est refroidi par watercooling (CPU=~43°, MB=~32°) . Comment faire pour avoir une temp de PROC exacte dans Gkrellm ? Utiliser le facteur ou le décalage ?

3. Quant au framebuffer/bootsplash, c'est pas gagné. Dans les options de config du noyau, il y a bien une option : Utiliser le bootsplash plutôt que le logo, mais sans option oui ou non. J'ai bien essayé d'éditer le .config mais lors de la compil le noyau ignore ma magouille. Donc je vais aller à la recherche d'une soluce. C'est quand-même vachement joli le bootsplash :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

J'accepte toute aide ou suggestion. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Personnelement, je ne peux pas l'utiliser, car le module pour ma carte réseau cardbus ne fonctionne pas... JE suis actuellement obligé d'utiliser pcmcia-cs, et aucun des drivers du 2.6 ne fonctionnent avec ma carte, et pcmcia-cs ne fonctionne plus avec les 2.6...sachant que j'utilise :

controlleur cardbus -> i82365

carte réseau -> tulip_cb

----------

## yuk159

 *Wallalai wrote:*   

> Quant au framebuffer/bootsplash ... J'accepte toute aide ou suggestion. 
> 
> 

 

Je ne sait pas si ca va t'aider (le fil que tu cite est tres complet) mais voila ce que je fais.

Apres l'install des sources du nouveau noyau, je lance un make oldconfig histoire que mes nouvelles options soit prises en compte.(je verifie toujours ensuite avec make menuconfig, parce que je suis pas tres doue  :Laughing: )

Ensuite j'installe le paquet bootsplash et je recupere le fichier initrd dans /usr/share/bootsplash/.

```
cp /usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1024x768 /boot
```

Et je rajoute a la conf de grub pour le noyau que j'installe:

```
initrd  (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-1024x768
```

j'indique aussi le mode video correspondant soit : vga=791

a+

----------

## Wallalai

En fait j'ai fait exactement la même chose qu'avec le kernel 2.4.20, le kernel est ok ainsi que le grub.conf.

Le problème c'est qu'avec le 2.4.20, dans Framebuffer support il y a une option à cocher: Use splashscreen instead of boot logo. Eh bien lors de la compil du 2.6 on ne peut pas cocher l'option; il n'y a que le titre mais pas de case à cocher. J'ai bien essayé de forcer l'option en modifiant le /us/src/linux/.config à la main, mais le kernel ne veut rien en savoir.

J'ai pourtant patché le noyau avec le patch 2.6.0 qui est sur le lien que j'ai donné précédemment.

Si tu as le bootsplash avec ton 2.6.0, dis-moi quel patch tu as appliqué ou alors quel noyau tu utilises.    :Smile: 

----------

## kikoun

Dès que je saurai comment faire pour passer de lvm1 à lvm2 en sachant que mon / ce trouve dans ce lvm, alors, promis je passe au 2.6.

----------

## rom

Croyez-le ou non, j'ai compilé le 2.6.0-test9 avec #genkernel --config, comme d'hab et après une compilation au allures ordinaires pas d'image du noyau ni rien du tout le concernant dans /boot, je ne sais pas du tout où le noyau et les modules sont tombés .

J'ai du rater un épisode, qu'en est-il?

----------

## yoyo

@rom: AMHA, le lien "/usr/src/linux" ne pointe pas vers ton répertoire "/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9".

Si c'est bien ça, tu peux recompiler les modules (vérifie avant que ton fichier de config n'a pas été modifié) de ton 2.4 (cd /usr/src/linux && make modules modules_install) sinon, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes au prochain reboot ...

Ensuite, supprimes le lien (rm /usr/src/linux), fais-le pointer au bon endroit (ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9 /usr/src/linux) et relance genkernel et la compile ...

----------

## Leander256

 *rom wrote:*   

> Croyez-le ou non, j'ai compilé le 2.6.0-test9 avec #genkernel --config, comme d'hab et après une compilation au allures ordinaires pas d'image du noyau ni rien du tout le concernant dans /boot, je ne sais pas du tout où le noyau et les modules sont tombés .
> 
> J'ai du rater un épisode, qu'en est-il?

 

Il me semble genkernel ne peut pas encore compiler les kernel 2.6. De toute façon si tu ne sais pas compiler un kernel mieux vaut éviter d'installer une version beta de celui-ci (c'est un avis qui n'engage que moi). Ca t'évitera beaucoup de soucis pour pas grand chose, utilise plutôt un kernel 2.4 patché.

----------

## rom

>>yoyo: 

  OK je suis un noob mais je sais qd même qu'il faut pointer /usr/src/linux vers les sources du noyau à compiler!!

>>Leander:

  Hé ben je confirme que ce n'est pas au point. Ceci dit ce noyau est beaucoup plus clair dans ses options que le précédent (et bien entendu je me suis documenté sur celui-ci avant de  plonger dans sa compilation).

NEANMOINS : 

  La compilation du 2.6.0-tes9 via #genkernel --config a bien eu lieu où est passé le résultat? Je cherche encore...

----------

## yoyo

 *rom wrote:*   

> >>yoyo: 
> 
>   OK je suis un noob mais je sais qd même qu'il faut pointer /usr/src/linux vers les sources du noyau à compiler!!

 Désolé (  :Wink:  ), mais ton pb est assez caractéristique de ce genre d'erreur ...

 *rom wrote:*   

> NEANMOINS : 
> 
>   La compilation du 2.6.0-tes9 via #genkernel --config a bien eu lieu où est passé le résultat? Je cherche encore...

 

Tu as essayé un :

```
find /usr/src -iname 'bzImage'
```

 puis "ls -al" des résultats pour voir la date de modification des bzImages trouvés ??

----------

## rom

J'aurais du commencer par là, tu as raison : en fait il m'a mit la compil dans le dossier source, plus qu'a déplacer tt ça.

Je n'ai pas l'impression que grand-chose change depuis le 2.4.xx je me trompe?

----------

## closedb

Perso, je suis pas vraiment un 'lEEt guRu pOwer user', juste un p'tit adorateur de penguins. Et vraiment, la série 2.6 est une superbe évolution. D'abord, soyons nets, les performances sont en hausse, même si ça vient sûrement en partie du fait que je 'suis' les mm-sources, mais là, franchement, mon kernel s'envole  :Smile: 

Et puis je trouve ça bien d'avoir alsa intégré au noyau

Bon, ya un chtit truc qui me manque, c'est GRSec. Je suis pas habitué aux nouvelles options de sécurité, et elles m'interressent pas. J'attend GRSec  :Smile: 

Alors pour tout ceux qui hésitent encore, un p'tit coup de mm3, ça le fait bien  :Smile: 

----------

## rk187

Finalement j'ai viré les mm-sources pour installer les development-sources, et j'en ai profiter pour y appliquer le patch du jour le bk23

si ça vous dit voici la procedure :

allez sur www.kernel.org et télécharger le patch dans votre repertoire de source du kernel.

ensuite aller dans ce repertoire et tapez ceci:

bunzip patch-2.6.0-test9-bk23.bz2

patch -p1 < patch-2.6.0-test9-bk23 > patch.log 2>&1

voila c'est patché, vous pouvez consulter le fichier patch.log pour voir ce qui a été fait.

c'est pas super utile mais au moins on peut dire qu'on a la derniere version du kernel 2.6. Perso j'ai fait ça au cas ou le driver via686a pour le sensors serait fini...mais non, tanpis c'est pas grave, au moins je suis le seul de ce forum a avoir les toutes dernieres sources du 2.6   :Laughing: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Bon alors en ce qui me concerne, je me suis dépéche de patcher et de tester

le 2.6.0-test9-mm4 tout frais car j'ai vu dans announce.txt

```
-as-badness-warning-fix.patch
```

mais j'ai toujours:

```
Nov 20 03:12:53 [kernel]  [<c04b4726>] start_kernel+0x176/0x1b0

Nov 20 03:12:53 [kernel] Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Nov 20 03:13:07 [kernel]  [<c04b4726>] start_kernel+0x176/0x1b0

Nov 20 03:13:07 [kernel] Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132

```

puis avec glx:

```
Nov 20 03:19:51 [kernel]  [<dcc038ba>] __nvsym00688+0x16a/0x338 [nvidia]

Nov 20 03:19:51 [kernel]  [<dcb2f0b9>] __nvsym00827+0xd/0x1c [nvidia]

Nov 20 03:19:51 [kernel] Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132

                - Last output repeated 4 times -

Nov 20 03:19:51 [kernel]  [<c010ce67>] do_IRQ+0x117/0x160

Nov 20 03:19:51 [kernel]  [<c03bf3c4>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Nov 20 03:19:51 [kernel] Badness in pci_find_subsys at drivers/pci/search.c:132

                - Last output repeated 5 times -

```

Mais je n'ai plus de crash de X  :Smile:   et le driver eth-nforce2-gnu fonctionne à la perfection.

----------

## pounard

personnellement le 2.6 est mille fois plus speed que le 2.4 chez moi (pourtant lé patché ck3 preempt) et j' ai pu ces bugs du son qui se coupent quand je bouge mes fenetres avec transparence, ce qui est appréciable;

mais il reste un très gros probleme, c' est pas stable du tout chez moi

j' ai des gros freeze de la machine (et quand je dit freeze cai rien de le dire, peux pu rien faire meme les touches magiques alt+imprecran ca marche pu du tout) et c' est vraimetn très aléatoire, un coup la machien tourne tout l' aprem, un coup elle plante au boot

je sais pu koi faire la parce que il marchait bien a par les freeze ce ptit kernel !!!!

(ah oui j' ai une asus a7n8x deluxe rev 2.0 je penses que le pbm viens de qqpart par la, mais d' ou ???)

----------

## sireyessire

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> J'ai testé le 2.6.0-test9-mm2 et j'ai failli bousiller mon install à cause du module nvidia qui a du mal à cohabiter avec le 2.6.
> 
> 

 

Que t'est-il arrivé ? Chez moi les drivers nvidia cohabitent très bien avec les noyaux 2.6 que ce soit avec les dev-sources ou avec les mm-sources.

En tout cas moi je ne peux plus me passer du 2.6 tellement il torche:

regarder un divx+ encoder un dvd + serveur ftp sans un ralentissement c'est quand même trop bon!   :Shocked: 

Ps: je n'ai qu'un celeron 2Ghz+512Mo et non un bi-G5 avec 2Go de RAM   :Wink: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

J'explique tout en détail dans ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100330

J'ai un chipset nforce2 avec GPU integré(Gf4mx440), Ceux qui ont eu le même probleme que moi et qui ont rajouté une carte VIDEO n'ont plus ce problème; qu'est ce que vous me conseillez comme carte ATI (plus jamais de Nvidia)?---> je plaisante mais je vais attendre le prochain driver Nvidia.

C'est sûr qu'il y a bcp de monde qui n'ont aucun souci avec du nvidia mais je conseillerais à ceux qui ont 'AthlonXP2500+nforce2Leadtek avec GPU intégré' d'être particulièrement prudent...

----------

